# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 allroad 2.7T Exhaust Temperature Sensor Set



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The majority of functions carried out by your engine's ECU are related to monitoring intake and exhaust air mass, air/fuel ratios, and air temperatures.

On the exhaust side, an accurate exhaust temperature is cross-referenced to other parameters to determine how ECU outputs must change.

The importance of functioning Exhaust Temperature Sensors is therefore obvious.

The genuine VW/Audi EGT sensors come as a set of two, per Audi's strong recommendation, allowing you to easily take care of this critical component in one convenient kit.


*A Critical Component*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits Audi:
C5 allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

